# cd players on BMQ??



## armyrules (27 Jul 2006)

HEy all,
I was wondering are you allowed to bring cd players with you to BMQ? OR do they consider it contraband? I know thay would be against it for theft reasons. "anything you don't want stolen don't bring with you." But if I remember we have locked barracks boxes. I hope someone could shed some light on this situation for me thanks in advance!! 

:cheers:


----------



## MikeL (27 Jul 2006)

Do a search.


----------



## DiamondDarryl (27 Jul 2006)

You can bring them and lock them up. Or wait till your first weekend off. Regardless, you will be shot on sight if you are seen rocking out during your first 4 weeks.


----------



## Sub_Guy (27 Jul 2006)

When I went through in 96, I listened to mine all the time, infact some of the guys bought a stereo from the canex so they had that to rock out with too.  I needed my tunes, it was my mental escape from the crapola, plus it aided in passing a lot of time while I was ironing/polishing/sewing/ironing/dusting/waxing/ironing/crunching.....   The stereo was raffled off at the end off the course to those who went in on it!

I kept it in my shoe box, which was never opened, I still amazed to what I was able to cram in there!!


----------



## RowdyBowdy (27 Jul 2006)

I recommend bringing one, but if you can, an Ipod might be better as they will take up less of your personal space which is very limited.


----------



## canadianblue (27 Jul 2006)

How about just a clock/radio, alot of my coursemates during basic had those and played music during the evening. It helped pass alot of time, and in someways gave you bit of an escape basic.


----------



## armyrules (27 Jul 2006)

thanks for all the useful info guys much appreciated  
:cheers:


----------



## Sub_Guy (27 Jul 2006)

IPOD Video!! Thats what you need, something that can display flicks too, not that you would have much free time to watch them, but you never know when you are going to want to check out the latest "homemade" net video....... :


----------



## andpro (27 Jul 2006)

A lot of the guys on my reserve BMQ had IPods and even PSPs and the course staff new about it. One guy even brought his brand new laptop one weekend, he didn't have it out two minutes when a full canteen was accidental thrown at it; totally destroying it. Its up to your own discreation really, I would take it and only bring it out on your off hours.


----------



## armyrules (30 Jul 2006)

yeah thats what I was thinking. only use it on free time. One more thing I use rechargeble batteries would I get jacked up for charging my batteries?


----------



## George Wallace (30 Jul 2006)

If you keep up this line of questioning, as a DS I would jack you up for stealing air.


----------



## armyrules (30 Jul 2006)

ok I get a hint when its thrown in myface I guess i'll find out on my own. Thanks for the advice George!!


----------



## lukek22 (30 Jul 2006)

After some searching, I had a question about a few items that one might consider taking to bmq, hopefully someone can help me out =P.


1.  A Fan - is it acceptable to bring this, and have it in your space?  Are there power sockets?
2.  Electronics - Personal small items, gameboy, cd player, mp3 player, alarm clock etc,
3.  Personal pillows, blankets, watches, and other misc items.


Thanks alot,

Luke


----------



## George Wallace (30 Jul 2006)

After some searching, I am sure that you know the answers now.  This has been 'Done to Death'.

Locked


----------



## Sparkplugs (2 Aug 2006)

Okay, I have searched, and read a buttload of threads on pretty much exactly this topic.  However, none of the answers were the same!  Some yes, some no, some with no answers at all.

So I'll ask again, please don't hate me!   ;D

I just received a really sweet Gerber tool today, as a going away gift from a friend.  Can I bring this to regular force BMQ in St Jean?

If it gets taken away, do I get it back?  
Will it be taken away?

I've just read so many conflicting things, I don't know what to think.  (I leave for basic in 3 days, so I'm trying to get this straight before I leave, haha.)  Some threads say to bring it, because it's really useful, especially in Farnham, and then other threads say it'll get taken away.

So help out this confused young padawan, err, private?  

Thanks much.


----------



## Torlyn (2 Aug 2006)

If "Gerber multi-tool" was listed in the "things to bring to St. Jean" list you received, then by all means, bring away.  If it was not, save yourself the tool.  Don't bring it.  They will supply all you need, and while it might be the uber-ninja-sniper-multi-terrorist-killing-and-it-has-a-fork muti-doohickey, it will most likely be lost either in garrison by sticky fingers, or in Farnham, because of, well, being in the field.  That's my advice anyway.  Do NOT bring anything you are not willing to lose.  Period.  Good luck, and welcome.  

T


----------



## Sparkplugs (2 Aug 2006)

Torlyn said:
			
		

> If "Gerber multi-tool" was listed in the "things to bring to St. Jean" list you received, then by all means, bring away.  If it was not, save yourself the tool.  Don't bring it.  They will supply all you need, and while it might be the uber-ninja-sniper-multi-terrorist-killing-and-it-has-a-fork muti-doohickey, it will most likely be lost either in garrison by sticky fingers, or in Farnham, because of, well, being in the field.  That's my advice anyway.  Do NOT bring anything you are not willing to lose.  Period.  Good luck, and welcome.
> 
> T



Haha, not planning on taking out any ninjas and snipers with it, and it has no fork that I know of, but they've always come in handy for me before.

However, you're a smart one, and I'll apply the 'don't bring anything you aren't willing to lose' thing to this too.

Thank you much, Torlyn, I appreciate the candor.


----------

